# Probleme mit ASUS Aura Sync, Alternative?



## e4syyy (8. Dezember 2019)

Moin moin,

ich bin gestern verzweifelt.... bei meiner Valve Index kommt es ständig zu stottern wenn ich den Kopf bewege. Nach 6 Stunden Fehlersuche habe ich irgendwo im letzten Forum auf google suche seite 100 gelesen, dass jemand das Problem lösen konnte indem er ASUS Aura Sync deinstalliert hat. Und schau da.... VR läuft nun geschmeidig.

Gibt es eine andere Software mit der ich die RGB Beleuchtung meiner ASUS und Corsair Hardware steuern kann? Mein PC ist nun eine Disco    
Die ASUS Software kommt mir nicht mehr auf den PC.

Gruß


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Dezember 2019)

Hat Corsair nicht diese iCUE Software? Hab nur Zweifel, dass das Asus Board sich davon angesprochen fühlen wird...


----------



## e4syyy (8. Dezember 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hat Corsair nicht diese iCUE Software? Hab nur Zweifel, dass das Asus Board sich davon angesprochen fühlen wird...



Richtig. Die ASUS sachen gehen damit nicht.


----------

